# Chippewa Valley



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Open callbacks to land blind...3,4,6,7,8,11,13,14,16,17,20,23,24,29,31,32,33,34,35,39,40,4143,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,53,57,60.


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Big Congrats to Chris Brandl with his dog Quinn for getting 3rd in the Derby!! Nice job by Chris and Quinn. That is one nice little Boo/Ice pup he has! 

does anyone know the rest of the results from the Derby? I only know the 3rd place sorry...


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur unofficial callbacks to land blind
6-7-9-10-11-12-14-16-19-21-24-25-27-28-29-31-32-
35-36-41-42-43-46-47-51-56-57-58-59-60-63-64-69-70-71-73-75
37 dogs back


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur unofficial callbacks after the landblind:
6 10 11 12 21 24 25 28 29 31 32 35 36 41 42 43 46 56 60 63 64 71 75 (23 dogs). #21 starts the waterblind.


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats to Jazz and Ty on their Open Win! Way to go!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am water marks 6 10 11 24 28 36 42 43 63 64 71 75


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am
1st Thief seivert . Dave
2nd Moses Landeau Spangler .Randy
3rd Jet Powers . Jim
4th Levin Exotic. Susan
Rj mercy Stracka . john
jams freeway Stracka . jazz mcgee. rush unbehaun. rebate fait.
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!

Thief & Jet qualified for 2013 Nat Am!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

way to go Jet!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Dave Seivert and Thief for the win in the Amateur and qualifying for the National Amateur.
Also congratulations to Jim Hurst and Ty for the win in the Open with Jazz.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Open results Rorem Jazz1st,Ward Lotus 2 nd,Van Eimeren Clyde 3rd,Rorem Cappy 4 th ,RJ Walker Booker jams Ward ,Rorem, Davis.sorry if anyone missed.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to Chris and Clyde 3rd in the Open!! Brass Ring Title is getting closer.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

vanman said:


> Open results Rorem Jazz1st,Ward Lotus 2 nd,*Van Eimeren Clyde 3rd*,Rorem Cappy 4 th ,RJ Walker Booker jams Ward ,Rorem, Davis.sorry if anyone missed.




whooo hooo congrats to Chris & Clyde! where are all the golden pompoms????


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> whooo hooo congrats to Chris & Clyde! where are all the golden pompoms????


I agree Susan that was a "big dog" open on National grounds . Where's all the swamp collie rootin.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> I agree Susan that was a "big dog" open on National grounds . Where's all the swamp collie rootin.


Let's take this to the main page!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, Chris and Clyde!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Just saw it..a huge congrats to Chris and Clyde! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Already did my pom pom shaking on the main page and facebook but Team Clyde deserves another shake or two here! We are sho nuff looking forward to celebrating when Clyde gets letters in front of his name!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

vanman said:


> Open results Rorem Jazz1st,Ward Lotus 2 nd,Van Eimeren Clyde 3rd,Rorem Cappy 4 th ,RJ Walker Booker jams Ward ,Rorem, Davis.sorry if anyone missed.


I believe you have the wrong dog for 4th place. 4th place went to Deets, Ty Rorem which qualifies him for the national!!!!!!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to Ty and Deets on that NQ.sorry bout that.was tired and bleary eyed when i wrote them down


----------

